# Class.....or lack of it...have you seen his tie?



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

[edit]

Hosted image now. Sorry chaps got told off for stealing bandwidth. lol  Just lazy was all.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

ERRR no


----------



## jamal (Nov 16, 2007)

where? :?


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

Updated image. Had to host it myself...


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

There is a guy in the pic :?:


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

bhp786 said:


> where? :?


Essex mate. Me and me bird, you got a problem with that!!!??

:wink:


----------



## jamal (Nov 16, 2007)




----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

She's a classy bird.......

.....NOT :lol:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Some things are best left hidden! 

Hev x


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

8) Shame that ChavScum has gone. This would be a prime suspect for Chav of the month.


----------

